# 135G Pictures!



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Well, I got the new 135G filled this afternoon along with adding the gravel and my rocks from the Atlantic Ocean (yes, they were boiled). I added bacteria supplements, chlorine remover, and seeded the filters. I expect the tank to cycle in 1-2 weeks. As soon as it does I will take more pictures.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

O.O 
Nice tank, what are the stocking plans? Now that I've seen the beginning I can't wait to see how this progresses!

Btw, after reading your signature I'm envious that you have a dumbo rat


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

fishboy said:


> O.O
> Nice tank, what are the stocking plans? Now that I've seen the beginning I can't wait to see how this progresses!
> 
> Btw, after reading your signature I'm envious that you have a dumbo rat


I am going to move everything from my 55G Semi-Aggressive tank and make the schools bigger. I am also adding a new school of Silver Dollars and a Featherfin Catfish. Yeah, both my Dumbo rats are great, but my Blue has the most outgoing personality.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

0o0o0o0o0o0o0o!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It's gorgeous!
I have to save my money now for a bigger tank!
I'm sooo jealous!

Keep us updated!!!!!


----------



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

nice start. cant wait to see where you take it.


----------



## Againsthecurent (Jan 22, 2009)

Nice looking tank. Love the rock.

I got my 75 gal. going. On Friday I filled it and added some pure ammonia and took a used filter cartridge from my established 60 gal. tank. Saturday morning tested to find between 0-5 ppm ammonia and a trace of Nitrite. Added a little ammonia again and tested 5 ppm ammonia. That evening tested to find 0-5 ppm ammonia again with a little more nitrite and a tract nitrate. Added my lace rock from my 60 gal tank to the new one along with some food (still no fish) to contue the ammonia and feed the bacteria. This morning (Monday) tested to find 0 ammoia, trace nitrite, and a trace nitrate. Tank is cristal clear. Just need a few more days, can't wait.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Againsthecurent said:


> Nice looking tank. Love the rock.
> 
> I got my 75 gal. going. On Friday I filled it and added some pure ammonia and took a used filter cartridge from my established 60 gal. tank. Saturday morning tested to find between 0-5 ppm ammonia and a trace of Nitrite. Added a little ammonia again and tested 5 ppm ammonia. That evening tested to find 0-5 ppm ammonia again with a little more nitrite and a tract nitrate. Added my lace rock from my 60 gal tank to the new one along with some food (still no fish) to contue the ammonia and feed the bacteria. This morning (Monday) tested to find 0 ammoia, trace nitrite, and a trace nitrate. Tank is cristal clear. Just need a few more days, can't wait.


Thanks and thank you to the rest of the posters in the thread. 

I have been monitoring my ammonia closesly and it did what I figured. It was nonexistant for about 6 hours and then spiked. As of this morning it had dropped a little, but was still on the toxic side. I figure it will cycle by Friday or Saturday hopefully.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Good news folks. I checked my new tank this morning and the ammonia has bottomed out and the Ph is hovering around 7.2-7.5 so I would say the tank is cycled. That's a record for me, a cycling in 3.5 days!


----------



## Cacatuoides (Feb 2, 2009)

That rocks dude. I love the tank too. Dude Dumbos ROCK!!


----------



## Againsthecurent (Jan 22, 2009)

Ghost Knife said:


> Good news folks. I checked my new tank this morning and the ammonia has bottomed out and the Ph is hovering around 7.2-7.5 so I would say the tank is cycled. That's a record for me, a cycling in 3.5 days!


Excellent!!! Would love to see some more pics when it's done.

Mine is ready also. Hope to transfer fish too it from my 60 gal. this weekend.


----------



## Cacatuoides (Feb 2, 2009)

Good Luck to both of you. If i get done with the 300000000 lbs of homework i have tonight I'm going to pull down my 10 gal and set it up so it can start cycling this weekend while i'm gone to ceta canyon for a retreat. Then. next weekend we shall got purchase a master water test kit and check it and mayb get fishies.


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

Wow. That's big. And nice. Now I want one... but I'd have to get rid of the bunk bed to put it in my room. And I don't think my sister would go for that...


----------



## Cacatuoides (Feb 2, 2009)

You could just sleep with your fishies!


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

Yea... but where would sis go? Although... I could put her out with the horse...


----------



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

get 2 135g tanks, then you can lay a mattress over them for your sister


----------

